# 2nd year Haunt



## cjaybid (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, new here and thought I would post a few pictures of the yard this year and get some opinions or thoughts. This was my second year doing this. I got very lucky and was able to do most of my upgrades for free and very cheap through the thrift stores in the area. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like what you did with the ground-breaker. I bought one just like it 1/2 price on Thursday night. I love that thing but hate that it needs 2 button batteries for they eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Did some of the images get removed? I'm only seeing the witch with the cauldron.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cjay ..where are you ..
some pics are missing unless Bayou has super sonic eyes.


----------



## cjaybid (Nov 3, 2008)

I will Have to try to repost, Images are missing


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here are the pics from cjaybid's album:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here are more pics from cjaybid's album:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good, nice lighting. I also like what you did with the groundbreaker.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah the groundbreaker rocks. Most people don't pile dirt around them; the combo of the fresh dirt and the broken wood really makes that one go the extra mile. Bravo!

Ah, and the classic pairing of Death with Tigger. A staple in every well-built haunt.


----------

